

Injecting add-ons and plugins into non-AMD libraries, with RequireJS - derickbailey
http://lostechies.com/derickbailey/2013/08/09/inject-add-ons-and-plugins-with-requirejs-non-amd-libraries-and-shims/

======
PaulHoule
What the hell is AMD?

~~~
derickbailey
[http://lmgtfy.com?q=JavaScript+AMD](http://lmgtfy.com?q=JavaScript+AMD)

Asynchronous Module Definition - a method of defining JavaScript modules, to
be loaded when needed.

